# INTP/INTJ or ...?



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

*0. *
*Q:Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*
*A:* My results were generally between INTP and INTJ. I am really not sure about results of test, because I know how answers can effect results. Male, 20, state of mind? Last weeks quite good, nothing unusual.

*1. *
*Q: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

A:* I really like the atmosphere in photo, especially contrast. Dark buildings and those two tall towers with trees in foreground make it very mysterious. I like the background because it's not so clear, but visible. The distant shore with small building/tower is interesting detail to my eyes. It feels like I would want what it really is. Generally i like the dark and a little bright play in it.











*2. *
*Q: You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*
*A:* Initial thoughts : I'd think of how to make sure we arrive if none is bothered. At first i would think/check if something that happened to car can be repaired/brought fast by someone from nearby city(assuming someone in car has knows such person's number). If it's not possible i'd instantly switch to idea of calling emergency road service. 


Outward reaction: If it was situation in which I'd know that car breaking down would surely make us not reach on time, and the band playing there was one of my most favorite for which I have waited long time, I think i'd get so angry inside i'd say sth like "f*****g awesome" and be a little upset.


But if it was some band i wasn't really interested in, but decided to travel because of friends I might rather just say "cool" or nothing at all.


*3.*
*Q: You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*
*A: *I think there are too many options in my mind would i really go or not. But I guess it's about simple answers so i'll try my best. 
I'd ask him how many people will be there, and who(or what kind of people). Then i'd consider if there will be someone worth staying for(assuming friends from concert aren't there), at least for
talking. My decision on going there would strongly depend on if I am tired or not. If i was tired after concert, I'd not go for sure. But if I felt like not going
home yet, and the party would seem not so bad after those two questions i think i'd go.




4.
*Q: On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

A:* 
Inward reaction: I would think that this person is stupid. Most people that have clashed with my views didn't really make sense as opposing view, and unfortunately I get 
this thought that the other person is stupid. Even if he/she has some common sense.

Outward reaction: Generally I don't confront beliefs/views of other people too often. I think most arrived at them without any depth or even thorough searching, and do it out 
of pure attempt to personalize/manifest with it .But if the person is blabbing for too long, and irritates me I can't really help but say something. Most likely after a while i'd sarcastically hit "achille's heel" of belief/view and try to bring it down , strongly believing he doesn't make sense. Also small note, I don't really have outward reactions when my beliefs "clash" with female friends.


*5.*
*Q: What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

*
*A:* Probably think of my previous beliefs for a while and.. bah I'm not even sure. And i'm not sure how to answer seeing/experiencing something that clashes with experiences or habits.
I don't want to check other topics because i'd adapt someone's reply and it probably wouldn't make sense .


*6. *
*Q: What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*
*A:* I wasn't sure at first because it really depends. I don't really have set of values, they depend on situation what i see or expect in people. But there is one thing I really appreciate for sure, is having close friends that are honest about themselves with me, and I can be honest to them. I prefer to be direct about myself, even if it means a little not nice situation for me(trying
to learn to sometimes avoid it though, with bad result). After a while of thinking i'd also add stability and competence.
I like to see purpose. Stability and competence usually make me feel that something might become worth after putting work in it. I am not sure how to write it down, but i think this example would make it more clear: If i were ever a player in sport, I wouldn't want to be one unless i challenged myself often and become better. Training once a week casually to see myself ending in tournament always in lower places isn't something i'd ever do.
How can they change? No idea how to answer this.


*7.*
*Q: a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

*
*A:* 

a) I am not afraid to like something different than most and speak about it, and defend it even if all are against. I am not afraid to present my views even though I know those views will be criticized. I also love depth, I seek answers thoroughly.


b) I wish i wasn't getting addicted to stuff so much. I just throw myself into something i do , and it's troubling. Examples: Computer, drinking a lot of coffee, in past working out past limits, pushing myself at night not to go sleep until my eyes close. Why? I think it's easy answer, I'd have less problems if i had more "light" treating of surrounding


*8. *
*Q:How do you treat hunches or gut feelings?*

*A:*That's quite complicated question. I very very often have hunches. I try to look at them rationally, and know if they aren't because I am biased. If my logic agrees with hunch, i go with the flow. But when logic is against hunch, then I have second thought what is really right. 
Q: In what situations are they most often triggered?
A: All the time. If i learn a little bit of information about someone or something, i just get the thought(hunch?) of how it might end in current state or progress. But if speaking about strange hunches, then sometimes I get random thoughts that happen soon in future. 


*9.*
*Q: a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*
*A:* 
a) It really depends, but i like action plus mental thinking. I love tenis. I also love other activites that have some thinking and action. I have hard time finding something really energizing, except going out with my friends. I'm thinking about something all the time, even if i want it or not.


b) Long social events. Being around a lot of people for too long just drains me and i need to retreat to my "cave". If i'm thrown day after day to parties(what doesn't happen too often), without possibility to regenerate, then i'm just plain dead and very rude if disturbed. 


*10. 
Q:What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

*A:*
outward behavior : Emotions and "being best". I don't like to really show
what i think or feel. I'm always trying to be on top of things without showing or saying that. And i feel uncomfortable when i'm not.

internal thought : Criticism, not agreeing with view. I know that sometimes it's not worth speaking it out.

Also I score 5w4 in enneagram, sometimes 4w5 but not so frequently.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Enneagram 5, Ti-Fe, and your two choices.

Intp


----------



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

two choices is something intp-ish? Last few days i've been reading about introverted thinking and introverted intuition, and i definitely can relate more to Ni.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Try ISTP.
Many of them sometimes relate more to "tertiary" Ni instead of Se. (http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/119800-why-youre-mistyped-istp.html)

1. you just mention all the details in the picture - more Se.

2A. sounds pragmatic like an ST, (I'm not saying other types are not though.)

3. You are looking for all the facts/details, and then judging them logically.

4a. things need to make personal sense to you seems more Ti.

6a. Your values based on the outside world suggests Fe instead of Fi.

8a. seems a preference for logic/facts over intuition.

9.And all people stuff/emotions is draining - more inferior Fe.
While you prefer action Se + mental thinking Ti. (I don't think action is necessarily Se. But there's some relation.)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

davey said:


> two choices is something intp-ish? Last few days i've been reading about introverted thinking and introverted intuition, and i definitely can relate more to Ni.


How can you really relate to Ni? Don't get me wrong, I relate very well to it myself, but it's easy to think that Ti is Ni or that Ni is Ti since they both do subjective judging of the environment in a way.
How do you relate to inferior Se and inferior Fe?

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

davey said:


> two choices is something intp-ish? Last few days i've been reading about introverted thinking and introverted intuition, and i definitely can relate more to Ni.


Nono. Out the two choices you put up, Intp is more likely.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

alionsroar said:


> Try ISTP.
> Many of them sometimes relate more to "tertiary" Ni instead of Se. (http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/119800-why-youre-mistyped-istp.html)
> 
> 1. you just mention all the details in the picture - more Se.
> ...


I don't agree it's Se when he described the picture. He really didn't enjoy the picture at all in my opinion. He focused on the picture's presentation/principles and the subjective sensational effect it had on him (Liking the atmosphere of the photo and enjoying the contrast). 

Secondly, having hunches doesn't necessarily mean a person has Ni. Just a form of intuition. With him being 20 years old, it's hard to believe he'd be following an intuition in the tertiary position so often. 

Furthermore, though his massive Ti is blocking out every other function, I can't explain it but his troubleshooting of the car looks like Ne mixed with Si with him switching to another possibility he knows would work (Roadside).

Finally, and probably unrelated, his avatar is not a strong Se Avatar. Overall, I just don't get the sp vibe.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Could be INTP then.
I suggest then comparing Ne/Si with Ni/Se and Te/Fi with Ti/Fe.


----------



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> How can you really relate to Ni? Don't get me wrong, I relate very well to it myself, but it's easy to think that Ti is Ni or that Ni is Ti since they both do subjective judging of the environment in a way.
> How do you relate to inferior Se and inferior Fe?



I've found explanations of Ti,Ni, Fi and Si on the internet. After checking few sources that explained those functions I immediately dropped Fi and Si as they didn't make sense to me, and I couldn't really find anything to relate to there. Then I decided to find a source that could bring me well explained functions. I found site with article called MBTI: Leonore Thomson's Descriptions of Cognitive Functions ( writing in case you knew this source isn't so reliable, although it's one of the best i found so far).

First thing that i noticed is that Ni very often get ideas about facts "out of nowhere". And I never try to assume facts, they just come up to me. It seems like Ti needs to engage the structure a little to adjust their thinking. I'd say I get the first impression that gives me the understanding of person/situation.

Second thing about Ni i find familiar is depth. I never was superficial and a lot of things were obvious to me, even though reality seemed to be different. My latest assumption that happened to come through my head randomly, is judging my prof. He lectures social communication, and he mentioned once that attractive people have easier life. That moment I thought that he has great complex about his look and being "fat". He isn't even close being chubby. Weeks later he mentioned it even more often, people in my group noticed it after 2 months. It's not an achievement, but it is just one of examples how it looks like when i get those "aha" moments. Observing posts of intp and intj forum, i noticed more tendency for randomly coming thoughts for intjs. 

Third thing is I love purpose. I can't start doing something that will not be of any significance for me. Always in my life I had one thing that I put my whole effort into. I was either in best school in my city, or being one of the best in my country in my hobby. Without anything constructive happening in my life, i feel dead. INTP people seemed to be more casual about their challenges in life.

Last thing is I found it frustrating to explain things I notice, but are a little complex. The best sentence in Ni description that literally sent shivers down my back was and would explain why i was rather getting strange looks whenever i tried to share my thoughts is " Any attempt to put it into words, will result in only a tawdry parody of the reality".

I kinda understand that people my age want to have something to relate to, or strongly connect with something even though it might not be true. But i try to get rid of it as much as possible. When I was 15 I already dropped "socialising" to minimum to spend time reading about metaphysics, or people like Nietzsche. His quotes gave more feeling about belonging somewhere, than spending whole days with people around I knew that time.

I will look at those links, but I want to read them thoroughly and in silence what isn't possible atm.



StraightCrushin said:


> Nono. Out the two choices you put up, Intp is more likely.


Oh okay, I thought that intp is prone to two choices more than intj.




StraightCrushin said:


> I don't agree it's Se when he described the picture. He really didn't enjoy the picture at all in my opinion. He focused on the picture's presentation/principles and the subjective sensational effect it had on him (Liking the atmosphere of the photo and enjoying the contrast).
> 
> Secondly, having hunches doesn't necessarily mean a person has Ni. Just a form of intuition. With him being 20 years old, it's hard to believe he'd be following an intuition in the tertiary position so often.
> 
> ...


True, I didn't really enjoy it. Isn't it a bit hard to show Ni through describing a photo? 

Umm, Ne/Si? When I was replying I thought all possibilities. I feel more in control when I have few possibilities of solution.

I barely have any photos, and on most I don't even smile. It's a miracle that this photo looks at least a bit friendly, especially people tell me I look like serial killer on my ID.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, if you were an INTP, you'd have to have Si as your tertiary and if you were INTJ you'd have to have Fi as your inferior. Even at the age of 20, you should be starting to develop your tertiary function. I definitely see Ti and some Se in both posts--the example you gave about the professor and his weight is indicative also of Se use. Maybe Ni, but it has its genesis in an external, physical fact.

Is there a possibility that @_davey_ is is ISTP is a Ti-Ni loop?


----------



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

kasthu said:


> Well, if you were an INTP, you'd have to have Si as your tertiary and if you were INTJ you'd have to have Fi as your inferior. Even at the age of 20, you should be starting to develop your tertiary function. I definitely see Ti and some Se in both posts--the example you gave about the professor and his weight is indicative also of Se use. Maybe Ni, but it has its genesis in an external, physical fact.
> 
> Is there a possibility that davey is is ISTP is a Ti-Ni loop?


Well, I would have never thought he is fat. When I heard him mentioning it, it came up in my head about his complex. 

Ti-Ni loop sounds scary.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Another thing I thought of is that there's also a possibility that we're looking at this backwards--take a look at these two profiles and see if either one fits.

Don't mean to scare you with these or be negative, but these were helpful in finding my inferior (4th) function.

The Form of the Inferior - ITPs

The Form of the Inferior - INJs


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Just jumping in here and focusing on @davey posts and only glancing at others... I say that ISTP vs INTJ is the real question. I am not seeing INTP now (though it was still on the table after original post). There is a lot of Ni ego happening. So, I reread to see Ti vs Te and I felt it wasn't super clear, but not enough strong Ti in my opinion... follow up posts confirmed less strong leaning on Ti. Ni seems more likely and quick criticisms hint Te. 

What I never saw was any Fe. IxTP is going to show at least some Fe angst. Something. I got nothing. Weak Fi, on the other hand, I did see.

I am going to put in a tentative vote for INTJ - which I think is more likely than Ti-Ni loop.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, it looks like we're at an impasse.


----------



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

StraightCrushin said:


> Well, it looks like we're at an impasse.


I don't want impasse, it doesn't give me satisfaction 



arkigos said:


> Just jumping in here and focusing on _davey posts and only glancing at others... I say that ISTP vs INTJ is the real question. I am not seeing INTP now (though it was still on the table after original post). There is a lot of Ni ego happening. So, I reread to see Ti vs Te and I felt it wasn't super clear, but not enough strong Ti in my opinion... follow up posts confirmed less strong leaning on Ti. Ni seems more likely and quick criticisms hint Te.
> 
> What I never saw was any Fe. IxTP is going to show at least some Fe angst. Something. I got nothing. Weak Fi, on the other hand, I did see.
> 
> I am going to put in a tentative vote for INTJ - which I think is more likely than Ti-Ni loop._


tentative vote also doesn't give me satisfaction._



kasthu said:



Another thing I thought of is that there's also a possibility that we're looking at this backwards--take a look at these two profiles and see if either one fits.

Don't mean to scare you with these or be negative, but these were helpful in finding my inferior (4th) function.

The Form of the Inferior - ITPs

The Form of the Inferior - INJs

Click to expand...

_I meant that it is "scary" because it's additional factor to determine type, I haven't sorted how MBTI works in my head properly yet. 

*Impasse and tentative vote motivated me to ask it, should I try answering another questionnaire?*

Those two inferior functions are a little irritating. I can relate most of things to inferior Se but I also find a bit of inferior Fe common.
I will write down small comments on things i found useful in those two things, so you can decide.

A) The form of the Inferior - INJs 

1)Obsessive focus on external data
I think I have something like this, but i'm not sure if it's the same so I will write an example. When I was in high school I always hated to even skip one sentence of definition. I always thought that i missed something very vital to my knowledge. Even though it didn't make sense to me, I was always nervously then trying to get that sentence from someone sitting next to me or teacher.

When I am mentally fatigued and for example I fix computer, and there is a part that doesn't want to fit in for few mins I get so frustrated inside that I just drop it. I don't express that stress inside me too often, until i just can't stand it and it comes out by itself . Whenever I had such situation and I didn't express it openly, I used to bite nails to blood. 

I also triple check everything, before starting car or using power tools.

Oh yes accidents, that's for sure. Or overlooking something important and forgetting things. Decisions which I normally take almost instantly also become problem.

Hmm, It's hard for me to relate to it directly. My education was always bad. Since third class of primary school I am "badly" addicted to computer. I feel exhausted all the time, and I sleep very few hours at night. There were times I was out of it for months, and that time my grades at school were so good I never had need to get into details. But out of that time I always feel like grabbing all data regarding subject, and people around even comment me why would I put so much importance on not really the most important knowledge of subject.

That little therapy story. Well I become very obsessive when something small but usual doesn't happen and I go to extremes with thoughts why is that. I consider it to be irrational but I never could really force myself to skip it. It doesn't give me as much motivation, or I'm not really aware of that. Example from my life would be situation where I don't perform too well or not enough for me on particular day in my hobby. There are days where I would just keep it inside and feel very bad about it, or another option is that I just go and practice more for few hours.

B) Overindulgence in sensual pleasures
Lol. I won't go step by step in this one. When I get those days I grab a fast food dinner and eat so much that 10 minutes later I regret i live. Then promise myself never to do this again. Following thought is that I don't want ever to do this again because I want to feel good and eat healthy food. Today is a good example, ate fast food on dinner,evening i stuffed myself with ice cream and wanted to tank beer but didn't have any in fridge. Also I'm writing this post instead of going sleep(I have to get up in 5 hours). Oh and I can't concentrate at all.

C) Adversial Attitude Toward the Outer World

Hostile environment, I think i feel that too much. Out of control in the external world, definitely. Moody,gloomy and deep anger is so accurate. On those days I'm just a walking bomb, anger usually is matter of time. And words i throw at people then. I don't care what i say at all, i just want to hurt someone(even family) as much as possible. Then I regret it. This process of blame and ruthless words after sounds familiar.

Cupboard thingy, yeah my friend once laughed at me while pointing out that i'm sometimes so stupidly angry,that one day i would be mad at sky being blue, not yellow.

this sentence is very accurate as well "I am angry, unreasonable, totally irrational, closed-minded, and impatient. I feel vulnerable and then become angry at others for it. I can't communicate with anyone. I am hard, callous, unfeeling, and I have no energy to be bothered with anyone else."

I also have tendency to often check if my phone and wallet is still in my pocket. Sometimes even every 3 mins when i'm not in familiar place.


I don't easily believe that I'm INTJ. And for one of rarest types, there are too many people on internet identifying with it. Makes me wanna think twice about it. 

Also there is one thing i have to ask. Can Inferior Se cause this effect: when I have fun I can't let go of past? Like, I hold grudge against someone and can't forget about it even if i'm on party? Even though I know it's not really big deal, but it's something that privately hit my values.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Still going on with this? Let me give you some help, davey...






Use this video to help you understand each function and their differences.

We already know you are Introverted. You also have identified between 3 types: ISTP, INTP, and INTJ. We can answer which one with the questions below.

Let us just look at one of the functions: Feeling. If you haven't already watched it, in the video DaveSuperPowers explains that Introverted Feelers are less expressive of their emotions than Extroverted Feelers, especially in their facial expressions. So, do you find yourself becoming more animated when expressing yourself or are you more stoic? I am definitely more animated, placing me well as an ISTP.

Last thing. Understand that the ISTP and INTJ/INTP are in two different temperaments. ISTPs are in the "Experiencers" temperament and therefore look to engage in more of the here and now. Their Se is in either their dominant or auxiliary functions. INTJs and INTPs are in the "Rationalists" temperament and therefore live to understand their world in regards to a bigger "impersonal" picture. I know. I am ripping words right out of DaveSuperPowers descriptions of the temperaments of the video. However, let me continue. "Rationalists" work to expand or create new ideas in regards to the sciences. Really, the big hitter between these two is this: do you live to enjoy the physical experience or the intellectual experience?

Now, once you answer both the Feeling and temperament questions here, you should be able to automatically identify your type. How?

1. Introverted or Extroverted Feeling? Extroverted. Therefore, ISTP or INTP.
Physical or Intellectual Experience? Physical.
Answer: ISTP

2. Introverted or Extroverted Feeling? Extroverted. Therefore, ISTP or INTP.
Physical or Intellectual Experience? Intellectual.
Answer: INTP

3. Introverted or Extroverted Feeling? Introverted. Therefore, INTJ.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

@Tru7h. Haha, that's that Istp spunk I love so much. That's what I couldn't find in Davey's responses.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm withdrawing my vote for ISTP, I don't think it would enter the head of an ISTP that the sky should be a different colour since their (introverted) thinking is based on what they experience/observe, (comparison of Jung's 8 types).

And judging things by whether they give you satisfaction or not suggests a bit of Fi to me.
For 6a, if your values are based on how you personally feel about things, then your feeling function is probably more introverted.

I'm actually now thinking that if not INTJ, maybe an IFP since some of the things mentioned (regarding incompetence/anger) remind me of this: The Form of the Inferior - IFPs

I think the thinking functions judge things more impersonally. (I'm not saying you prefer F to T but it's likely you are not a dominant thinker (ITP or ETJ))


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

alionsroar said:


> I'm actually now thinking that if not INTJ, maybe an IFP since some of the things mentioned (regarding incompetence/anger) remind me of this: The Form of the Inferior - IFPs
> 
> I think the thinking functions judge things more impersonally. (I'm not saying you prefer F to T but it's likely you are not a dominant thinker (ITP or ETJ))


Because he has anger regarding his incompetence, he is a Feeler? No. Usually having anger directed at yourself as a result of incompetence is actually a pretty big Thinker detail. I am angry plenty of times with myself as a result of my incompetence in a particular task and it doesn't help that I am perfectionistic too. I like knowing what to do and I NEED to know what to do so that others can depend on me when the time comes. Others depend on me as a result of my resilience in a situation. When I cannot provide that sense of security for them, I become awfully angry with myself, seeing myself as a failure. I have learned to overcome much of these feelings, but they still try to rise in the background every now and then.

The question really regards whether he finds himself pursuing subjects in an intellectual perspective (INTJ) or in another perspective (Experience, Tradition, or Idealism).


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_kasthu_: one thing I found helpful was that when I tried thinking about why I used both Ni-Ti so much, I realized it doesn't matter what functions we use so much as how they interact.

So an ISTP in a Ti-Ni loop would look something like this: Se is the function which most directly brings one out of an Ni-trance, and an ISTP in such a situation is someone who has exhibited incredibly clear signs of strong Se-Ti use in a healthy state, and descended into a sort of frenzy of Ti-Ni use where they start growing so detached from reality that they can't access their extroverted functions anymore.

I'm not terrifically healthy, but I decided that I'm probably not in such an extreme loop that I think it's explanatory of my actual personality. More likely, I use a lot of functions (as do many), and what led me to my type was figuring out how they interplay. For instance, that I can relate to using Si-Ne as a combination in support of Ti in a very major way figured in a lot. Basically, there should in even a somewhat unhealthy person be a strong use of some extroverted function in conjunction with the introverted one, even though a cognitively introverted person will possibly _also_ and even _primarily_​ use introverted functions. There's still a question of support.

I think over-using a function is distinct from being in a loop.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

davey said:


> 1)Obsessive focus on external data
> I think I have something like this, but i'm not sure if it's the same so I will write an example. When I was in high school I always hated to even skip one sentence of definition. I always thought that i missed something very vital to my knowledge. Even though it didn't make sense to me, I was always nervously then trying to get that sentence from someone sitting next to me or teacher.
> 
> When I am mentally fatigued and for example I fix computer, and there is a part that doesn't want to fit in for few mins I get so frustrated inside that I just drop it. I don't express that stress inside me too often, until i just can't stand it and it comes out by itself . Whenever I had such situation and I didn't express it openly, I used to bite nails to blood.
> ...




I would say I used to think finding one's inferior function out is a sure way to finding the dominant, but I've since realized there's a problem with this. Your inferior function is as inferior as your dominant function finds conflict with it! In reality, one may exhibit inferior responses for many function types, particularly those not showing up in our 4 standard ones corresponding to the MBTI descriptions.

For instance, someone strong in Si may exhibit inferior Ne type responses despite not being Si-dominant! Someone using a lot of Ni may exhibit Se-inferior sort responses, despite not truly being Ni-dominant!

I know I do both of the above, by the way.


----------



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm a little lost now. I've watched the video, and read descriptions about functions and can't really find a clear answer. The closest choice for me still stays INTJ. I found introverted feeling as tertiary function closer to me. The only thing that makes me not sure at this point i never was good at science at school. But lately i found it interesting to read and learn on my own.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think an interest/ability in science is necessary/sufficient of any type.

Perhaps for an INTJ, it requires them to develop their auxiliary thinking function.

Since science cannot rely on intuition alone, but must use observations and facts in the world.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

double post.


----------



## davey (Oct 23, 2012)

I have plenty more questions, but I guess they won't solve anything. I will try to mess around on forum. If anyone is interested in deducing my type, pm me. I'll gladly share more results of tests i found on this forum, informations and few videos where you can clearly see my interactions.

Thank you for help straightcrushin, alionsroar, acerbusvenator, kasthu*, *arkigos, tru7h, bearotter


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

davey said:


> I have plenty more questions, but I guess they won't solve anything. I will try to mess around on forum. If anyone is interested in deducing my type, pm me. I'll gladly share more results of tests i found on this forum, informations and few videos where you can clearly see my interactions.
> 
> Thank you for help straightcrushin, alionsroar, acerbusvenator, kasthu*, *arkigos, tru7h, bearotter


Yeahhhhhh


----------

